# Solved: VBScript Compact and Repair Database



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to compact and repair an Access database through VBScript?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You mean like this?

http://www.paulsadowski.com/WSH/compactdbs.htm


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If you have any questions on modifying it for your use just post here.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

